# IPFW, alias, & throttling



## pww (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm trying to throttle bandwidth on my network by using IPFW and a single network interface with an alias address. I think I getting intermittent issues on my 192.168.0.XX network... such a random DNS failures, network disconnects. Basically phantoms. 

The setup: interface vr0 192.168.0.58 alias 10.10.10.1; GATEWAY=YES
The dhcp server gives out addresses on 10.10.10.X, gateway 10.10.10.1

So, with IPFW I setup the queues and pipes:

```
ipfw pipe 2 config bw 3000kbits/sec queue 30kbytes
ipfw pipe 1 config bw 3000kbits/sec queue 30kbytes
ipfw 50 add pipe 2 ip from 10.10.10.0/24 to any out
ipfw 51 add pipe 1 ip from any to 10.10.10.0/24 in
```

IPFW list looks like this:

```
00050 pipe 2 ip from 10.10.10.0/24 to any out
00051 pipe 1 ip from any to 10.10.10.0/24 in
00100 allow ip from any to any via lo0
00200 deny ip from any to 127.0.0.0/8
00300 deny ip from 127.0.0.0/8 to any
00400 deny ip from any to ::1
00500 deny ip from ::1 to any
00600 allow ipv6-icmp from :: to ff02::/16
00700 allow ipv6-icmp from fe80::/10 to fe80::/10
00800 allow ipv6-icmp from fe80::/10 to ff02::/16   
00900 allow ipv6-icmp from any to any ip6 icmp6types 1
01000 allow ipv6-icmp from any to any ip6 icmp6types 2,135,136
65000 allow ip from any to any
65535 allow ip from any to any
```

IPFW pipe show looks like this:

```
00001:   3.000 Mbit/s    0 ms burst 0 
q131073 30 KB 0 flows (1 buckets) sched 65537 weight 0 lmax 0 pri 0 droptail
 sched 65537 type FIFO flags 0x0 0 buckets 0 active
00002:   3.000 Mbit/s    0 ms burst 0 
q131074 30 KB 0 flows (1 buckets) sched 65538 weight 0 lmax 0 pri 0 droptail
 sched 65538 type FIFO flags 0x0 0 buckets 0 active
```

Did I do anything wrong? How to debug my phantoms?

Thanks


----------

